# Commercial Kitchen for Rent



## krmurphy (Aug 22, 2011)

COMMERCIAL KITCHEN SPACE FOR RENT. Conviently located on Main street in Glastonbury Ct. This amazing and very clean kitchen includes:  Double deck convection oven, 8 burner gas stove with 2 burner flat grill and double ovens, 36 inch flat top electric grill, 2 basket electric fryer, Double deck cook and holder, Double door vertical refrigerator, walk in refrigerator, bay marie warmer table, 30 quart mixer, Hood exhaust system dishwasher, Direct loading and unloading access to kitchen and much more.

Contact: Kelly or Jennifer

Phone: 860-633-5225


----------



## steelybob (Dec 4, 2009)

is that glastonbury ct los angeles? or glastonbury ct london?


----------



## sosichef (Nov 11, 2011)

I am in the very beginning stages of starting my catering company. Do you do contracts or just a first reserve first cook process?


----------



## nanas (Dec 26, 2012)

Can I rent this kitchen by the hour?  Thanks.


----------



## knatoli86 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi I am interested in renting a commercial kitchen with my business partner. We are looking to start our own bakery, cakes desserts and more.  I didn't know we were able to rent kitchens.  I am just wondering how much you would charge.


----------



## izumi (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello

Can you please tell me the location of your kitchen and rates?

Thanks

Izumi


----------

